# Basil Baris - L'invitation au voyage



## terry (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello,

thats a friend Basil Baris!

Enjoy!






https://www.facebook.com/basil.baris?fref=ts


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this serious?


----------



## inflammatus (Feb 4, 2016)

What do you mean? He is a counter tenor, and a very good one. Full bodied voice, rich timbre. Him singing H. Duparc is not something easy for any voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

inflammatus said:


> What do you mean? He is a counter tenor, and a very good one. Full bodied voice, rich timbre. Him singing H. Duparc is not something easy for any voice.


Your defining him as very good? 
Sorry I laughing out loud now


----------



## inflammatus (Feb 4, 2016)

Give me a better example of a countertenor singing this song. I would like to see it. And please, can you be more specific why you think he is no good?


----------



## Chace Simmonds (Feb 10, 2016)

Personally, I hear a well trained counter tenor... full bodied and rich... much like a nice round red wine


----------



## inflammatus (Feb 4, 2016)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

A little disappointing. I was expecting this guy:










(Hahaha... Boom boom!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> A little disappointing. I was expecting this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a few days I really thought I was on my own :lol:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I prefer Bellbottom of this parish.


----------

